# Starspirit extra socket for the girls



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Nice big mirror facing you when you come in but not a socket in sight 8O Now where does she plug the hair drier in :?: 
:idea: 
If you have a single electric hob plate there is a spur in the pan storage space below the cooker. A simple extension of carefully routed and clipped flex to a fastfix box provides just the remedy bang opposite the mirror.
EDIT this also is more convenient for that small oil filled radiator!


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Techno......just spotted your post.

We have done exactly this in our Starspirit......as you say, very useful for SHMBO's hairdryer, oil filled rad during storage in winter and for our Henry vac to clean our M/H after trip.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Forget the hair dryer, which I have no use for, but we have removed the original mat within the entrance and replaced it with similar mats that soak up any wetness that you may have when you get in....
When we sell it we replace all the original carpets and welcome mat and the next owner gets a bargain. Simples


----------

